# Need to vent :(



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Ignore this if you can't stand whining, but I need to vent somewhere.

So right before thanksgiving we got a red nose pitbull puppy. She wasn't planned on. In fact, we didn't want to get her at first, but the people who were caring for her weren't treating her right and she was very small for her age.

We had hired contractors to work on our house and one of the guys would bring this puppy to work with him every day.. the thing could fit in a pint glass and had so much energy, but the guy chained her up and left her in the back yard, and said she slept on the porch at home (in October and November, mind you) and as small as she was, I knew that was bad. So one day he says he knows he can't take care of her and wants to sell her... and I jumped on it, cause I couldn't stand the idea of her being mistreated. She cost me 50 bucks... because the guy claimed she had her first shots (a lie) and was dewormed (another lie) and he just wanted his investment back. Long story short, this guy ended up being a liar and a thief and took us for about 10,000 dollars in cash and items, including stolen checks. He's in jail for that now, but we won't get most of our money back. It's been a really trying time, but it's over, and he's in jail and everything is going back to normal.

And we got Sadie out of it. The best puppy ever. The whole family has agreed that it was worth going through the whole ordeal with the contractor just to get Sadie. She is really that wonderful.

She's smart, she's quiet, unless someone is on the property, then she barks, which makes her a great watch dog. She loves the cats, loves my daughter, and wants to be near people. She was easy to house train, easy to obedience train and every day she gets a little smarter. She's a wonderful looking dog, and we take her out of the house often, to the lake and to the flea market, and everyone compliments how shiny her coat is. She's good with people, very socialable, and doesn't have a mean bone in her body. Even her vet has said he's never met a pitbull like her because he can grab her mouth and touch her face and she sits patiently and doesn't snap or bite. It only took a few weeks of training to get her to not react to having her face touched.

Then the problems started. She's not a properly bred pit. No papers. A male got out of his enclosure because a female close by was in heat and there where puppies. It happens. Both parents are full blooded but one doesn't have papers, so she doesn't have any. Back yard bred pit. Still, she has a LOT of problem.

First it was her knee. She started limping and we took her to the vet and it's a lazating patella. Her knee cap is coming out of socket. So she has to have surgery to get it fixed. 600 dollars and 2 months later, she's doing great. We had her microchipped and she has all her shots and anyone who's owned a dog knows it costs a lot of money at first. But it's worth it. Right?

We found a small lump, like a bug bite, on her chest a few weeks back. Over the past few weeks, 3 or 4, it's gotten to be the size of a quarter and sticks up a lot. It's hard and obviously itchy and my father in law thinks it might be a tick or larva of some sort. I worry, so we took her in to the vet to get it looked at. While we are there the vet says it looks like cancer.... he goes ahead and takes a sample of it and sends it off to the lab without telling me how much all of that will cost, and when I leave I'm handed a bill for 200 dollars.. My husband threw a fit. He's mad at me for letting them to the test without getting a price first, mad at them for not making it clear, and mad at the dog, because at this age she shouldn't have cancer.. she's barely 8 months old.. if it's happening now, it'll keep happening.

And this is why I need to vent. He wants to find her a new home, just because of the vet bill. He got me to put an ad up on craigslist and he's getting his dad to call around and ask if anyone wants a pit. I'm scared she's going to go to some mean person's home and turn into a fighter or a junkyard dog.. and I don't want her to go! She's the best dog ever.. I've always been scared of dogs and she's fixed that.. it's so frustrating!! I know if she gets more lumps it'll cost more money.. but she's worth it to me! She's just not worth it to my husband...

I've cried about this since it happened. I'm refusing to return any emails about her ad on CL, and everyone in the house has been walking on eggshells around my husband.. no one wants her gone... It's making everyone feel like crap.

We call her the 10,000 dollar dog.. because that's what the ordeal with the contractor cost us in the end. And she was so worth the 10,000 dollars. Hubby thinks she's not worth it anymore >.<


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> Ignore this if you can't stand whining, but I need to vent somewhere.


Wow, Molly, what a story! I see needing to vent about all of that.

Would hubby calm down if no decisions are made before the lab work comes back? It may be just a cyst or a similar benign issue. Making decisions without all the facts isn't wise IMO. Can you talk to him about holding off on any decisions until you guys know what you're dealing with? Even if it is cancer, a lumpectomy isn't expensive and once the vet knows it's a problem for Sadie, future lumps can be removed without a pathology workup on the assumption that it's cancerous.

Honestly, I'd remove the ad from Craigslist. In my home, my animals are one small rung below my children. I wouldn't send one of my kids away if (s)he came down with leukemia. Same for my dog and our other pets. 

How long has your hubby had to calm down and get over his anger? How long does he generally hold on to anger? 

With my other half, I know that arguing with him when he's pissed off is worse than useless. I just turn, walk away and wait for him to regain some sanity before resuming discussion. 

It's a bad spot you're in but really, no one should be making any decisions until you know what Sadie has. 

If it happens that you have to find her another home, please contact the local pit bull breed rescue in your area. They can find a good home for her, especially given her known medical issues.

(((((Molly))))) Please let us know what the lump is and how it's going for you okay?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

You poor thing, that's terrible! I totally sympathise. I paid $200 for a bioopsy on a lump on my $10 rat...because he is more than worth whatever medical bills I have to pay for him. 

The test has been done and the money paid. Selling her on won't get that money back, and it will bring you a whole heap of stress, worry and heartache. 

Millions of *hugs*


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry to hear all you and your pup are going through! It is so heartbreaking!

I have two pit bulls myself, good with my 4 younger siblings, two Cat's and other dogs... 

I'm sorry I cannot help... But If it seriously comes down to rehoming- a no kill shelter might be best. They can give her health care and do background checks on people they adopt out to..

Once again, I'm so sorry. If you need someone to talk to, you may pm me.


----------

